

Better Recommendations (or: set your Noise Dial to 11) - spinosa
http://danspinosa.com/post/6791079888/better-recommendations

======
adamzais
Terrific post, based on really solid analysis.

------
aurumaeus
Great post. I like the Noise Dial concept.

